# Blackberry 9700 GPRS over PAN

## jserink

Hello all:

I have unmasked and emerged bluez-4.69 as it is suppose to have proper PAN server support now.

I have followed the instructions from https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-838574-highlight-bluez.html and am stuck as the bluez-test-network script dies as below:

jerinkturion linux # bluez-test-network 2C:A8:35:C3:46:A6 nap

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/bin/bluez-test-network", line 45, in <module>

    iface = network.Connect(service)

  File "/usr/lib64/python2.6/site-packages/dbus/proxies.py", line 68, in __call__

    return self._proxy_method(*args, **keywords)

  File "/usr/lib64/python2.6/site-packages/dbus/proxies.py", line 140, in __call__

    **keywords)

  File "/usr/lib64/python2.6/site-packages/dbus/connection.py", line 622, in call_blocking

    message, timeout)

dbus.exceptions.DBusException: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.UnknownMethod: Method "Connect" with signature "s" on interface "org.bluez.Network" doesn't exist

looking for some advice on how to proceed.

I am paired to my blackberry as can push files back and forth using blueman.

Has anyone accomplished the GPRS connection using PAN rather than rfcomm?

Cheers,

John

----------

## poly_poly-man

Hi there, sounds like you are lacking CONFIG_BT_BNEP in your kernel.

EDIT: be careful - you'll have to modify bluez-test-network if you'd like network for more than the built-in amount - change line 52 to 

```
   while 1:
```

.

----------

## jserink

 *poly_poly-man wrote:*   

> Hi there, sounds like you are lacking CONFIG_BT_BNEP in your kernel.
> 
> EDIT: be careful - you'll have to modify bluez-test-network if you'd like network for more than the built-in amount - change line 52 to 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Hiyah Poly:

Thanx for getting back to me:

# FIR device drivers

#

CONFIG_USB_IRDA=m

CONFIG_SIGMATEL_FIR=m

CONFIG_NSC_FIR=m

CONFIG_WINBOND_FIR=m

CONFIG_SMC_IRCC_FIR=m

CONFIG_ALI_FIR=m

CONFIG_VLSI_FIR=m

CONFIG_VIA_FIR=m

CONFIG_MCS_FIR=m

CONFIG_BT=m

CONFIG_BT_L2CAP=m

CONFIG_BT_SCO=m

CONFIG_BT_RFCOMM=m

CONFIG_BT_RFCOMM_TTY=y

CONFIG_BT_BNEP=m

CONFIG_BT_BNEP_MC_FILTER=y

CONFIG_BT_BNEP_PROTO_FILTER=y

CONFIG_BT_HIDP=m

its compiled as a module and loaded.

I"m wondering about this line:

dbus.exceptions.DBusException: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.UnknownMethod: Method "Connect" with signature "s" on interface "org.bluez.Network" doesn't exist 

in the error message.

Could this be a dbus issue?

Cheers,

John

----------

## poly_poly-man

hmm, have you paired using simple-agent yet?

otherwise, try restrating dbus..

----------

## jserink

 *poly_poly-man wrote:*   

> hmm, have you paired using simple-agent yet?
> 
> otherwise, try restrating dbus..

 

Did n't use simple-agent to pair, used blueman.

I can send files back and forth to the BB over the bluetooth fine.

Yah, tried restarting dbus...all the xfce power management spit the dummy but it didn't help.

Did you follow the rather intricate instructions here:

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Bluetooth_Network_Aggregation_Point#What_is_a_NAP

Cheers,

John

----------

## poly_poly-man

that wiki page is for being a nap, not connecting to one.

I would: delete /var/lib/bluetooth (just for the test disable blueman too), simple-agent to pair, MAKE SURE that your bb has a pan READY TO CONNECT TO... then try.

----------

